# Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt



## 42er barsch (2. August 2012)

Hallo,ich bin jetzt schon eine ganze zeit hier im forum unterwegs und muss leider feststellen das sich die verwertung von brassen (und oder anderen weissfischen) zu fast 90% auf sauer einlegen oder fischfrikadellen beschränkt. 
 ich möchte die gelegenheit ergreifen und mal einen etwas anderen vorschlag unterbreiten. ist zwar etwas zeitaufwendig aber lohnt sich,garrantiert! 
 vorrausetzung sind fische ab etwa 3-4pfd.(brassen bieten sich an). 
 ihr werdet feststellen es handelt sich bei meinem vorschlag eigentlich gleich um zwei zubereitungstips welche darraus resultieren das ich ein (fast) restloser verwerter gefangener fische bin. 
 genug gelabert,also los geht"s.

 brassen schuppen,ausnehmen und filetieren ( rippengräten bleiben am filet).backblech mit backpapier auslegen,filets mit der hautseite auflegen und nach geschmack würzen( ich mache es einfach mit salz,pfeffer aus der mühle und getrockneten salatkräutern). 
 backofen auf 220 grad vorheizen,filets mit alufolie abdecken und ca.20 min garen. 
 die gegarten filets abkühlen lassen (kalt ist das fleisch fester). 
 jetzt das fischfleisch in mundgerechte stücke zerpflücken(dabei die gräten gründlich entfernen,geht bei fischen ab 4 pfd.problemlos)

  ab jetzt teilt sich die zubereitung. 

 die,wie schon erwähnt,mundgerechten stücke werden erneut (wenn nötig )gewürzt,durch einen einfachen pfannkuchenteig (es kann natürlich auch ein bierteig sein) gezogen und in der friteuse kurz ausfritiert. 
 dazu passen jegliche grillsaucen (zigeuner,salsa,knoblauch u.s.w),ein frischer salat und bagguette oder andere beilagen ,dem geschmack sind keine grenzen gesetzt. ich persönlich bevorzuge eine süss-saure oder süss-scharfe asia-sauce und reis. lecker!!! 
 nun der zweite teil der zubereitung. ihr werdet feststellen das beim zerpflücken und entfernen der gräten auch stücke entstehen die in der friteuse hoffnungslos verloren wären.

mit diesen verfahre ich wie folgt: 

 die grätenlosen fischstückchen in eine küchenmaschine mit messereinsatz 
 (moulinette) geben,je nach menge 1-3 EL majo,1-3 TL senf,je nach geschmack 1 EL grillsauce ( zigeuner,salsa usw.)zitronensaft und kräuter nach belieben zugeben und alles zusammen gut durchhäckseln.bei der zugabe von majo und senf erst sparsam anfangen es soll eine streichbare konsisstenz erreicht werden,mit salz, pfeffer aus der mühle und evtl. chayennepfeffer pikant abschmecken.in die masse zwiebelwürfel und gewürzgurkenwürfel einarbeiten und diese dann min. 1std kalt stellen.schmeckt hervorragend auf frischem bauernbrot und dazu ein kaltes pils. 
 auch bei der zubereitung des brotaufstrichs sind dem geschmack keine grenzen gesetzt. 

 ich gebe zu,die zubereitungbeider vorschläge bedarf etwas an zeit, das ergebniss entschädigt aber auf jeden fall.
auch eingefleischte brassenhasser("pfui deibel,die grätenviecher kann mann doch nicht essen")waren z.b.von dem brotaufstrich begeistert. 
 habe mir persönlich angewöhnt auf vorrat zu angeln und bei sch....wetter zu kochen.  
 wie schon erwähnt es sind unendlich viele varianten beider zubereitungsarten möglich.

 bin jedem einzelnen im vorraus dankbar der mal nachkocht und eine andere variante hier postet

Gruss


----------



## solari (2. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Danke für die tollen Rezeptvorschläge, gerade in aufkommenden Zeiten von C & R sollten Brassen und so mancher anderer Weißfisch da eine Ausnahme bilden, zumal sie mancherorts eh nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen #6


----------



## namycasch (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Petri.

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Rezepte.

Verwerte meine Brassen ebenfalls.

Werde deine Rezepte mal ausprobieren.

Aber erst müssen die Brassen aus dem Wasser geholt werden.

Petri.


----------



## zandernase (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

servus,
die idee mit backofen und danahc abkühlen lassen ist nicht schlecht... ich hab das die ganze zeit im frischen zustand gemacht...
aber  ich denke das müsste eventuell auch ohne schuppen und ausnehemen gehn oder? einfach die filets von fisch runterschneiden udn in den ofen... wenn man danach eh noch dadrin rumfummelt kann man die haut sammt schuppen grad abziehen, denk ich. werds nach dem wochenende mal versuchen. muss morgen erstmal an den rhein paar brassen holen...

gruß ZN


----------



## 42er barsch (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Hi ZN,

Natürlich kannst Du die Fische nach Deinem Belieben zum Gang in die Röhre vorbereiten.
Das Ergebniss ist das was zählt.

Gruss


----------



## 48pfünder (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

gerade in aufkommenden Zeiten von C & R sollten Brassen und so mancher anderer Weißfisch da eine Ausnahme bilden, zumal sie mancherorts eh nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen #6[/QUOTE]


Auch Küchentaugliche Karpfen sollte man noch ohne Geschrei verwerten dürfen.


----------



## Aurikus (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Klingt sehr schmackhaft das Ganze!! Besonders der Brotaufstrich muss bei mir mal getestet werden!!! 
Danke für die Mühe!!!!!


----------



## 42er barsch (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Hi, 
das Rezept ist durchaus auch mit Karpfen durchführbar.

Ich habe die Anleitung vor einiger zeit auch in einem anderen Forum gepostet und dort wurde genau diese abwandlung auch beschrieben.
 Es gibt halt immer noch Kameraden denen kommen keine " Schleimer-Brassen " in die Küche.

@ Aurikus
 Ich bin für jeden der mal nachkocht und seine Meinung dazu hier postet dankbar.

Gruss


----------



## 48pfünder (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Auch geräuchert ist der Brassen eine Delikatesse


----------



## 42er barsch (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

@ 48Pfünder

Da bin ich mit Dir einer Meinung.

Das wird aber in anderen threads abgehandelt.

Gruss


----------



## Aurikus (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch!!
Wie lange hält sich der Brotaufstrich???


----------



## 42er barsch (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

@ Aurikus

Das ist eine gute Frage.  Ich hatte bisher nicht das problem den lange aufheben zu müssen.  ;-)

Ich behaupte aber einfach mal das je nach Zutaten sicher 2-3Tage im Kühlschrank kein Problem sind.

Sollte allerdings Majonaise mit beigemischt sein und diese evtl. noch selbstgemacht wäre ich mit Lagerung vorsichtig.

Grus


----------



## Aurikus (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Ich denke mal, dass der Aufstrich auch bei mir nicht lang stehen bleibt, von daher sind 2-3 Tage völlig ausreichend!! Nochmals danke!!


----------



## Forellenberti (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Hallo,

ich finde die Rezepte super, besonders den Brotaufstrich. Ein Kollege hat sowas mal mit geräucherten Brachsen gemacht.

Statt Mayo nimmt er Frischkäse, so kann man den Aufstrich auch eindrieren.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## 42er barsch (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

@ Forellenberti

Die Variante aus geräucherten Brassen ist auch sehr lecker, da stimme ich Dir zu.

Das mit Frischkäse ist ne gute Idee und an einfrieren habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
War bisher immer gleich alles aufgegessen.

Gruss


----------



## HSV1887 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Klingt lecker, ich glaub ich muß mal wieder Brassen fangen...


----------



## 42er barsch (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

hat mal jemand nachgekocht ?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Bestimmt ein tolles Rezept nicht nur für Brassen und Weißfische!
Werde ich mal probieren!


----------



## elroberto (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Hallo 42Barsch. Das klingt super! Hast du auch ein Rezept für den Bierteig?
Ich ärgere mich, dass ich das Rezept erst jetzt gefunden hab. Hatte im Sommer gute Brassenfänge.
Danke für das Rezept und Petri Heil!


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Die frittierten Stückchen habe ich schon mit Karpfen gemacht. Selbst eingefleischte Fischskeptiker die bestenfalls mal ein paar Fischstäbchen essen fanden die lecker.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

Was den Brotaufstrich und die Haltbarkeit betrifft:

Zu den Zeiten als ich als Jugendlicher auch mal locker 30-40 Brassen an einem Tag aus der Ruhr geholt habe und meine Oma die Verwertung übernommen hat, haben wir die Brassen geschuppt und die Filets mit Haut und ohne Kopf und Flossen alle gebraten. Dann wurde ein Teil weiter verarbeitet (z.B. zusammen mit rohen gehäuteten Filets zu Frikadellen) und der Rest einfach eingefroren. Die vorgebratenen gefrorenen Filets ließen sich auch nach mehreren Wochen ohne Mühe nach dem Auftauen weiterverarbeiten. So könnte man den Brotaufstrich ja auch portionsweise in der benötigten Menge herstellen, ohne sich Gedanken um die Haltbarkeit machen zu müssen.


----------



## 42er barsch (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Brassen - Mal was anderes wie Frikadellen oder sauer Eingelegt*

@honeyball

bin ganz deiner meinung.

es dürfte eigentlich kein problem darstellen den fertigen brotaufstrich einzufrieren.

ich persönlich kam ( wie ich schon schrieb ) noch nicht dazu weil der so lecker ( eigenlob stinkt|rolleyes )ist das spätestens nach einer nacht im kühlschrank alles weggefuttert war.

ich kann mir, wie oben schon erwähnt,  aber gut vorstellen das nach einer erfolgreichen feeder-oder stippsession auch grössere mengen längerfristig im froster zu lagern sind.

gruss


----------

